# Jon Jones is fighting Anthony Smith at UFC 235. Does Smith have a 1% chance?



## jonjones229 (Jan 13, 2019)

source: Jon Jones vs. Anthony Smith set for UFC 235 pending NAC license

Jon Jones is the G.O.A.T. (Greatest of all time)

He beat DC x 2
Alex Gus x2
Rampage Jackson
Shogun
Chael Sonnen
Lyoto Machida
Rashad Evans

Pretty much undefeated in his career.
He has the reach of a 7 foot man (84.5 inches), has deadly elbows, dangerous leg kicks, a powerful chin, height, high fight iq, great wrestling, ground and pound etc

Anthony Smith has 13 losses, and beat a few washed up champions. This fight seems to be a mismatch. But I will still watch. I think Smith has no chance in hell. Jones ate the biggest punches from Rampage, Machida, DC etc and was unphased

It will take some one truly special to dethrone Jon Jones


----------



## Martial D (Jan 13, 2019)

205 is a weak division. Jones next real fight is rockhold


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 13, 2019)

As long as he gets his steroid cycle right so they don't appear in his tests he'll be fine....


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 13, 2019)

Martial D said:


> 205 is a weak division. Jones next real fight is rockhold


Really? Rockhold has a terrible chin at middleweight....he's going to get killed at 205.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 13, 2019)

jonjones229 said:


> It will take some one truly special to dethrone Jon Jones



Or another urine sample


----------



## Danny T (Jan 13, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Or another urine sample


Seems the UFC doesn't care...they'll just find another agency that will accept it.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 13, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Seems the UFC doesn't care...they'll just find another agency that will accept it.


I think it's quite sweet that people don't think the UFC is totally corrupt and they actually think Jon Jones is a clean athlete


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 13, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I think it's quite sweet that people don't think the UFC is totally corrupt and they actually think Jon Jones is a clean athlete



Kinda like when MLB ratings were down and McGwire and Sammy Sosa had their homerun race.  Everyone knew they were juiced up but they didn't care because it brought ratings back up.

At the end of the day its and profits and bottom lines.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 13, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Or another urine sample


Thanks for beating me to it yet again


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 13, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Thanks for beating me to it yet again



Great minds and smart asses think alike


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 13, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Kinda like when MLB ratings were down and McGwire and Sammy Sosa had their homerun race.  Everyone knew they were juiced up but they didn't care because it brought ratings back up.
> 
> At the end of the day its and profits and bottom lines.


Remember during that period when McGwire said he was using andro (which wasn’t banned), but then said he stopped because it was too controversial? And people believed him? I was laughing pretty hard.

What was hilarious was how much solid weight he put on from his first 2-3 seasons to that time. And how his hat size and shoes size grew a few sizes. Sure, people’s heads and feet continue to grow into mid 30s. And sure, he wasn’t using hgh. And either was Sosa. And Bonds.


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2019)

I feel kind of bad for Jon Jones, because if he lives to an old age he’s going to look back at his fight career and realize “What the hell was I thinking?”


----------

